
Happy Birthday, quicktype - dvdsgl
https://blog.quicktype.io/first-birthday/
======
nathan_f77
This is really awesome! I wish I had heard about quicktype earlier. I will
definitely be using it to generate some code examples for FormAPI [1]. PDF
templates have JSON schemas that are used to generate forms and validate API
requests, so it will be really cool to also generate some example code from
the schemas.

Thanks a lot for working on this!

[1] [https://formapi.io/](https://formapi.io/)

